# Audio-rate fans: free voltage modular TZFM/PM/AM/RM oscillator



## Paul_xyz (Jun 25, 2022)

There's a new free oscillator for voltage modular that does through-zero linear FM, normal linear FM, exponential FM, phase modulation (DX style FM), AM and ring mod.

It's called "partial oscillator" from R_Ware.





__





Partial Oscillator | Cherry Audio Store


R_WARE enters the VM ecosystem with the PARTIAL OSCILLATOR! Partial Oscillator is a highly flexible and modulation-friendly SINE oscillator that can be used as a building block for an additive synthesizer or a complex oscillator. The internal SINE oscillator is very clean even up to the Nyquist...




store.cherryaudio.com


----------

